# Interview with Know Thyself Author Michael Schiavello



## My Freemasonry (Nov 6, 2016)

Phoenixmasonry Live! interviews world-renowned sports commentator and Masonic author, Michael Schiavello on his new book _Know Thyself: Using the Symbols of Freemasonry to Improve Your Life_






.










 There are some interviewees that make life difficult for you. Sometimes it is like pulling teeth to get them to open up and expound on a question.​
Michael Schiavello, an experienced broadcaster, writer and author is not one of those. When you ask him a question he takes off and runs with.

Here is an author who has blended the esoteric thought of Freemasonry with the practical application of its philosophy. Schiavello reminds me a lot of Dr. John Nagy with his Life Application and his questions at the end of each chapter. Nagy, however, writes strictly for Freemasons while Schiavello writes for Masons and non-Masons alike. And that is what makes this book so universal. It deals with universal truths time proven from Masters of ancient times to the current age. Freemasonry is a way of life. And Schiavello writes a primer on how to live the noble life. He urges us and shows us how to pay equal attention to our spiritual side as well as our earthly side. He promotes a life of Balance.





Michael Schiavello


Freemasonry makes good men better and this is one of the few books that will actually show you how that can be done using the symbolism of the Craft. This is not only a must book for Freemasons it is a handbook for anybody and everybody, Mason and non-Mason alike. There is no doubt in my mind that _Know Thyself: Using the Symbols of Freemasonry to Improve Your Life_ will become a classic standing tall with the works of Wayne Dywer, Mitch Albom. Scott Peck and Neale Donald Walsch.

You can find Know Thyself: Using the Symbols of Freemasonry to Improve Your Life





, on Amazon.

Original article: Interview with Know Thyself Author Michael Schiavello.






 







Continue reading...


----------

